

Course on Practical Cyber Security - thebadplus
http://www.pensieve.net/course/14

======
thebadplus
In light of recent events, I'm putting together a course on practical cyber
security.

Basically it's a practical guide to make the average internet aware of what
information they are revealing, and put together a bunch of rules that will
help them stay safe if they follow.

contact me if you want to help teach this.

